# Bass Tourney Thurs. 5/31/07



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Fox Lake Park,Titusville 5pm $25 to enter!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am going to make it to this one of these days.....


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

why cant you do them on the weekend, maybe more people might show, i would be interested then.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

We dont want 50 or 60 boats out there,Last night there was 17.We like to keep it small and have A good time.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

that makes sense. :


----------

